# nouvelles polices pour Pages



## Ergomac (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour un usage professionnel, je cherche à importer la police Seyes, déjà installée sur le logiciel Pages de mon Imac, vers mon Ipad... sans grand succès.
Dans l'hypothèse du possible, pourriez-vous me communiquer la procédure?
Ce serait génial !


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2011)

Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible. Page sur iPad ne peut travailler qu'avec les polices système de base


----------



## Ergomac (17 Janvier 2011)

...Ben zut alors,
Pourvu que Steve Jobs se remette rapidement sur pieds pour remédier à ce petit impair...


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2011)

Je ne pense pas que Steve soit responsable de ça.

Et  à mon avis, ça ne sera pas possible, trop de risque de bogue en autorisant l'ajout de polices.


----------



## Ergomac (18 Janvier 2011)

Et bien, c'est dommage quand même...
Je caresse malgré tout l'espoir qu'il soit possible, un jour sans bogues, d'y introduire de nouvelles polices.
Merci


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et  à mon avis, ça ne sera pas possible, trop de risque de bogue en autorisant l'ajout de polices.


Pourquoi pas ? On peut très bien imaginer une section "polices" dans iTunes un fois ton iPad connecté, le choix du type de police étant limité par le format (otf et TTF par exemple).


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2011)

Il suffirait de cacher un vers dans un fichier .otf et le tour serait joué


----------

